# [COMM] (Classical music CD catalog software): Magnificat 2.1



## Collectorslab (May 3, 2006)

Collectorslab informs that the version 2.1 has been released.

Magnificat Classical Collector Suite is not only an archive for our 
collection of recordings, but it is also a new, modern way to conceive 
data cataloguing, exclusively devoted to classical music. 
Through Magnificat© Classical Collector Suite we can:

-Create a real classical music Encyclopaedia continuously updatable.
-Import an unlimited number of images, documents, web links and multimedia files.
-Incorporate our recordings collection and link it with everything we have created.
-Create an infinite number of categories and sub-categories to organize our archives.
-Create reports and export them in html format.
-Import images and information from the web with minimum effort.
-Import recordings informations from FreeDB database.
-Make an automatic database backup.
-Customize the aspect with our favourite colours.
-Import Composers from a built-in archive with more than 10.000 items. 
-Import Performers from a built-in archive with more than 10.000 items.
-Choose among different levels of cataloguing, from the simplest to the most exhaustive. 
-Download all disc information from Internet. 
-Download the composers worklists from Internet. 
-Share the catalogs of the composers with other people.

and much more...

If desired, you can download the current version at:

http://www.collectorslab.com

Thanks for the attention and the hospitality 
[email protected]


----------



## Ripvanwinkle (Jul 8, 2012)

Collectorslab said:


> Collectorslab informs that the version 2.1 has been released.
> 
> Magnificat Classical Collector Suite is not only an archive for our
> collection of recordings, but it is also a new, modern way to conceive
> ...


This software is broken. I purchased it about a year ago with the assurance from the author that he will fix the broken features as well as rewrite the entire program and have a new version ready within 6 months. So far he hasn't fixed anything and the new version is a pipe dream. I got ripped off, don't make the same mistake and purchase this junk.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I have emailed that site on your behalf asking about any updates/info.


----------



## Ripvanwinkle (Jul 8, 2012)

Krummhorn said:


> I have emailed that site on your behalf asking about any updates/info.


Thanks, I've already done that several times. He doesn't even reply anymore.


----------

